# Is It Possible to Make a Small Tank Rimless?



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

Is it possible to make a small tank rimless?

Wondering this because I am setting up a 10 gallon up on my desk in my room and a rimless tank would look sweet there, but cant buy another tank because my parents would shoot me lol. 

Ok so here are the specs for the tank. 
- Made by Hagen
- 1/8 inch glass
- 10 gallons roughly 
- LxWxH in cm is 50x26x30 (thats glass to glass for length and width but the height is with the black trim)

So my plans to make it rimless would be taking off the top black trim. However I am wondering if you can without the tank bowing out and breaking.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

A 10 gallon should be fine.

However, the glass underneath the trim might not be nice and smooth; it is sometimes hit or miss. I have seen some aquariums that are nice when the trim is removed, but at the same time, I have seen some terrible ones that looked better with the trim left on.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Might be best to just build your own tank as a rimless if its small


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

In the case that the glass isn't perfectly smooth, you can get a grinding stone (knife sharpening stones work too) and just sand it down.

I did this to my nano lightbulb fish tank so I wouldn't get cut when I was doing micro-water changes.

As said though, it's hit and miss. You can easily get a topfin 10gallon at PM's for like $15 so it's not a huge waste of money, then just use an exacto knife to cut the sealant under the rim and pull it off to remove. Hopefully this will work well.


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies.


----------

